# Obamacare



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Image deleted by mods.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I deleted your cartoon though. We don't do political around here. Lots of other places for political stuff so please use one of those venues for the discussion. Yonni has a forum he created just for that very thing.

http://politicalnecrosis.forummotion.com/
Thanks!

Gary


----------

